# F&M Expressions Update



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I made my first order from F&M Expresssions and just did my very first press and it turned out beautifully. Great coverage and everything. And again, I have never pressed before in my life.

So cudos to them for a great product.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Let's see some pictures!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not clear, are they using the glue on both spot and myid transfers or just the myid?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Jc, what type F & M transfer did you order? How is the hand or feel? Thanks, Mike


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

i got a one color spot fashion formula. white for a black shirt. the coverage is good. the hand feels pretty good. not exactly like a screen printed but pretty close. and it stretches good. i did then like the directions said. 325 at 7 secs. i'd post pics but i need batteries for this camera.


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

as far as the glue, im not sure. there is almost a metallic type of look on the bottom of the transfers but not on the top when theyre pressed. this may be some sort of glue or my eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wanted to give an update. Had 2 shirts come back due to cracking. Just did a wash test and sure enough, cracking on the edges. I'm gonna up the pressure and temp from 325 to 350 and hope and pray.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you testing them after the press?


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

I did test one and it seemed ok. After further testing, there is a problem.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Uh oh! 

I was about to place a decent sized order with them.. I dont want cracked stuff! 

Keep updating us! 

Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

jcdsog said:


> as far as the glue, im not sure. there is almost a metallic type of look on the bottom of the transfers but not on the top when theyre pressed. this may be some sort of glue or my eyes playing tricks on me.


That means you got the adhesive type glue, which is not the fashion formula. This happened to me and I called them up to inquire about the mistake. They promptly sent out a new batch, but to be honest, the fashion formula peeled and was not as opaque as the athletic formula. 

Oh well, I am looking to order some transfers from Transfer Express, as their hot split transfer seemed the softest and closest to a real screenprint..

p.s., another indication that you got the athletic formula, is that you were instructed to press @ 325. Their fashion formula should be pressed at 350, not 325..


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the same problem with F&M, but only with the 1 color and it seems to be just the white. It cracks and peels badly, but the athletic formula works beautifully. Just has some hand to it is all. Who do you guys use that has the best plastisol transfers at the best rates?


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

just wanted to give another update. pressed at 350 for 10 seconds and theyre coming out good now. ive did quite a few wash tests...even on seams just to be sure.

as far as what type i received, im not sure. i know i ordered fashion.

hope this helps.


----------



## Chon_Lee (Apr 19, 2010)

My first order through F&M should be arriving today. This will be my first attempt using a heat press. I'll keep you informed on how F&M is for a newbie like me.


----------



## Chon_Lee (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to say... after all the reading I've done on the forums my transfers from F&M came out great. I think I have an issue with the small lines on my neck logo that I'm pressing and after sleeping I recalled that I did it on a single layer of fabric and did not adjust my pressure so maybe I was not getting enough penetration, but the front came out fantastic. Highly Recommended.


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

Well after a few months of uses and prob 10 - 15 washes the letters are cracking badly. I will try 360 for 17 secs and see if this does anything. I'm scared to sell any more until then.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I've used them several times and have never had any issues. I use the SPOT athletic formula and all jobs have been 1 or 2 color. Pressure is the biggest issue. Put as much pressure on it as you phyiscally can. I have added 5 seconds extra.


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

I will give that a try and see what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## Bvlgaro (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, jcdsog, I am sorry to hear about your crack problem (trying to be funny  ).
I have not seen that mentioned about F&M transfers in another post so far, and I wondered if it has been resolved by now and how.

Thanks,

Vlad


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

My transfers are applied to shirts are cracking as well.. I used the transfer freedom


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Colorfast said:


> Pressure is the biggest issue. Put as much pressure on it as you phyiscally can. I have added 5 seconds extra.


What is the point of all that pressure? In my tests, I find no difference between medium and high pressure except that at high pressure the details start filling in and it's more effort on my part.


----------



## musicinguam (Aug 18, 2014)

so you are using the following set up:

- highest pressure possible
- 12 seconds instead of 7 seconds
- 325 degrees

Am I correct?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure who you are asking but this is a 4 year old thread.


----------



## musicinguam (Aug 18, 2014)

wormil said:


> Not sure who you are asking but this is a 4 year old thread.


My bad I was replying to Colorfast


----------



## swagcreations (Mar 5, 2013)

I have recently pressed up some one color jobs and the results are good for quick cheap jobs, throw away, free type shirts. I love the cheap pricing, but would leary on really selling to a customer for anything other than a birthday party or event or even athletics. I am looking into semo imprints as their sample was super soft, but I did run into one transfer not fully transferring. I have used the manufacturing recommendations and have played around with my own. I really want to see if fm expressions one color can be something worth continuing to use. I've never had any returns from vinyl or even fm's full color.


----------



## SoMajor (Sep 4, 2013)

swagcreations said:


> I have recently pressed up some one color jobs and the results are good for quick cheap jobs, throw away, free type shirts. I love the cheap pricing, but would leary on really selling to a customer for anything other than a birthday party or event or even athletics. ..... I really want to see if fm expressions one color can be something worth continuing to use. I've never had any returns from vinyl or even fm's full color.


I completely agree with everything you said above. From now on, I'll probably only use them for the 1 color jobs, but nothing more. I recently ordered from F&M and have been having the following issues.

1. The full color design impression I did is very very stiff. Its a good size design in the front, and the shirt doesn't fall the way it should. The shirts creak and crack with every move. I need a soft transfer or now I'm considering pricing out screen printing for certain designs. 

2. The 1 color print jobs, although I like them and are good for quick jobs, the prints started cracking after only one wash.


I don't mean to talk bad about this company. This is just my experience, and if its something I'm doing wrong, the way I'm pressing, maybe someone can give me a few tips.


----------



## swagcreations (Mar 5, 2013)

Using the mobile app so forgive me. 

I totally get it. Not bashing the company you just want to make sure you and your clients are set up for success. Now I will tell you I went back to my heatpress, cranked up the heat to 400 tightened the platent to where I damn near have to lift off of two feet to push it down and grabbed some leftover one color black athletic job i had and.... Wow... It didn't crack, it stretched and actually softer than from previous methods. I was fighting because I have some jobs that will be used for youth and fundraising type ordeals.to me the ability To print 100 shirts for $1.85 with the shirts included I have a nice cushion to make some profit off of throw away shirts. I would say give your customer a budget friendly option and go from there. 

Still. Not the best of the best but at .15 and $22 set up that can't be beat. 



SoMajor said:


> swagcreations said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently pressed up some one color jobs and the results are good for quick cheap jobs, throw away, free type shirts. I love the cheap pricing, but would leary on really selling to a customer for anything other than a birthday party or event or even athletics. ..... I really want to see if fm expressions one color can be something worth continuing to use. I've never had any returns from vinyl or even fm's full color.
> ...


----------



## collegiatecustom (Apr 19, 2018)

F&M has a pretty rough hand if you ask me. We stopped using them a while ago because the ink was just too crunchy.....


----------

